# New User - New Mexico



## lrtpharmd (10 mo ago)

Hello. I have been bow hunting for the past few years. I fell in love with archery after my first elk hunt. There is something about bow hunting and I will not go back to rifle.
Lately, I have been participating in a lot of 3D shoots and did a Vegas style shoot at our local bow shop. I really enjoy the competition and the archery community. Looking forward to learning from this community.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome fromPenn State


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

lrtpharmd.


----------



## WyattRiggle (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome from OH, great to have you.


----------



## Tnel14 (10 mo ago)

lrtpharmd said:


> Hello. I have been bow hunting for the past few years. I fell in love with archery after my first elk hunt. There is something about bow hunting and I will not go back to rifle.
> Lately, I have been participating in a lot of 3D shoots and did a Vegas style shoot at our local bow shop. I really enjoy the competition and the archery community. Looking forward to learning from this community.


Welcome to the community!


----------



## Devinoblander (Mar 6, 2017)

lrtpharmd said:


> Hello. I have been bow hunting for the past few years. I fell in love with archery after my first elk hunt. There is something about bow hunting and I will not go back to rifle.
> Lately, I have been participating in a lot of 3D shoots and did a Vegas style shoot at our local bow shop. I really enjoy the competition and the archery community. Looking forward to learning from this community.


Welcome from Dallas Texas


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Baseball2 (12 mo ago)

Welcome from MN!


----------



## Tnel14 (10 mo ago)

lrtpharmd said:


> Hello. I have been bow hunting for the past few years. I fell in love with archery after my first elk hunt. There is something about bow hunting and I will not go back to rifle.
> Lately, I have been participating in a lot of 3D shoots and did a Vegas style shoot at our local bow shop. I really enjoy the competition and the archery community. Looking forward to learning from this community.


Welcome


----------



## Zachmik0 (9 mo ago)

Welcome form MI


----------



## jrogers24v (9 mo ago)

Can’t beat the elk in NM. Welcome!!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from SE Wisconsin.


----------



## kickedaside05 (Nov 21, 2021)

What part of NM? I'm near Alamogordo.


----------



## ReRecurve20 (10 mo ago)

Welcome and good luck with all future hunts.


----------



## Bsmith85 (Sep 28, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## campanellamax8 (9 mo ago)

Welcome from Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobDuncan11 (10 mo ago)

welcome!


----------



## Noryb59 (May 3, 2021)

lrtpharmd said:


> Hello. I have been bow hunting for the past few years. I fell in love with archery after my first elk hunt. There is something about bow hunting and I will not go back to rifle.
> Lately, I have been participating in a lot of 3D shoots and did a Vegas style shoot at our local bow shop. I really enjoy the competition and the archery community. Looking forward to learning from this community.


Archery is the best hobby I ever got into so I know how you feel I shoot a bowtech icon just bought last year love it welcome


----------



## UnlimitedHunting (8 mo ago)

Welcome from CA


----------



## TheLlama (6 mo ago)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome from another New Mexican.


----------



## Ray Ellis (4 mo ago)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Thanks


----------



## Ray Ellis (4 mo ago)

Dude505 said:


> Welcome from another New Mexican.


Good luck this Elk season


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ray Ellis said:


> Good luck this Elk season


No tag for me unfortunately. There's always next year. Good luck to everyone who is heading out.


----------



## Ray Ellis (4 mo ago)

Bummer


----------



## Zach9424 (4 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Chris_ninja14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome to AT from Indiana!


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


----------

